# Las Vegas 2013 lowrider Magazine super show Roll Call



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill be there with Sugar rush


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

GOODTIMES full force once again

Busting out "bubbles" 12"


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh yeah......


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ill be there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Oh yeah......


sup bro


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest car n bike club so cal will be in the house


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

If everything goes as planned Venom will be there 100% complete.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> GOODTIMES full force once again
> 
> Busting out "bubbles" 12"


GT EDITION BE THERE


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT EDITION BE THERE


Princess unique II will e busting out as well
And royal desire with a new look


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Hellboy 
Lil tigress
And if all goes well
Angel baby


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> Princess unique II will e busting out as well
> And royal desire with a new look


Sweet GT up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> Hellboy
> Lil tigress
> And if all goes well
> Angel baby


Dont wait to last week to pre reg lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Latins finest car n bike club so cal will be in the house


N possibly NOR CAL


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Good topic


Ya GT


----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hopefully I can make it out there with California Dreamin


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Sweet GT up


Like always!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> Dont wait to last week to pre reg lol


All but one done already lol


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

What do you need to do to get a spot indoors? Need to send my pre reg out soon.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Send two pics and mark that u need power ...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Baby step's most likely will be there...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I WILL HAVE MY CAMERA THERE...LOL


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Clown Confusion said:


> Send two pics and mark that u need power ...


Alright cool, thanks bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

depands on who you are lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

VENOM89 said:


> What do you need to do to get a spot indoors? Need to send my pre reg out soon.


 pics don't really mean shit i needed electricity and still got stuck outside 

Get it sent in and hold your breath lol.


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Lil Felix will be there


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Also my homie new 12inch lil tiger busting out in Vegas "El Ejemplo"


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> pics don't really mean shit i needed electricity and still got stuck outside
> 
> Get it sent in and hold your breath lol.


It worked for me lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

hell fucking yeah. Sounds like it's a 12" bike take over. Category will be awesome


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

96tein said:


> hell fucking yeah. Sounds like it's a 12" bike take over. Category will be awesome


Do they have all categories for 12" or they put em all together?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Ill be there. Havent been since 2008. Looking forward to hanging out with some of you jerks.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

96tein said:


> hell fucking yeah. Sounds like it's a 12" bike take over. Category will be awesome


I really need to make it now!!! Even if I go to Vegas being a Baller on a budget... LOL!!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> Do they have all categories for 12" or they put em all together?


They always have a least 2 categories when my son enters...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Ill be there. Havent been since 2008. Looking forward to hanging out with some of you jerks.


This will be my first time meeting u see u there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

78mc said:


> I really need to make it now!!! Even if I go to Vegas being a Baller on a budget... LOL!!!


Same here lol


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

78mc said:


> They always have a least 2 categories when my son enters...


Which is what bro?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> sup bro


What up homie... are we all getting drunk in Vegas and kicking over bikes or what???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> What up homie... are we all getting drunk in Vegas and kicking over bikes or what???


Lol maybe but I dont drink lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Aint taking shit. might roll out with a club member if he goes though.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Ill be there. Havent been since 2008. Looking forward to hanging out with some of you jerks.


betternotsayshittome.com


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> betternotsayshittome.com


what hotel you staying at


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Ill be there. Havent been since 2008. Looking forward to hanging out with some of you jerks.


time flys quik i remember that year was a good show


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> What up homie... are we all getting drunk in Vegas and kicking over bikes or what???


If you get him to drink I'll pay you 20 bucks! Lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Ill be there. Havent been since 2008. Looking forward to hanging out with some of you jerks.


I hella wanted to tell everyone you were going mike but I didn't know if you wanted anyone to know yet lol we're gonna have a blast danny needs to get sic713 to go again....I wanna see if he's gonna splash himself in the face again with his liquor lmao


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I hella wanted to tell everyone you were going mike but I didn't know if you wanted anyone to know yet lol we're gonna have a blast danny needs to get sic713 to go again....I wanna see if he's gonna splash himself in the face again with his liquor lmao


 i had a good time that night we gotta do that again t


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> what hotel you staying at


we should be at the golden gate on freemont again. rooms already reserved.......i think.



SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> I hella wanted to tell everyone you were going mike but I didn't know if you wanted anyone to know yet lol we're gonna have a blast danny needs to get sic713 to go again....I wanna see if he's gonna splash himself in the face again with his liquor lmao


not sure if he's gonna go. last time i talked to him, sounded like he had other plans going on. he's been traveling, painting around the midwest, aint been home in a couple months.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> betternotsayshittome.com cuz i will run and hided....


cuz im rollin to the show..lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> we should be at the golden gate on freemont again. rooms already reserved.......i think.
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if he's gonna go. last time i talked to him, sounded like he had other plans going on. he's been traveling, painting around the midwest, aint been home in a couple months.


Dang that sucks! But we are gonna stay in the golden nugget too this time....yeah!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Dang that sucks! But we are gonna stay in the golden nugget too this time....yeah!


how many rooms can reserve


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> Which is what bro?


There has been a
OG,Street & Mild
OG & Custom
OG,Street & Custom
Every year is different.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> If you get him to drink I'll pay you 20 bucks! Lol


ill use that 20 to get him fucked up on Jager...have him picking up hookers on the strip in no time....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

78mc said:


> There has been a
> OG,Street & Mild
> OG & Custom
> OG,Street & Custom
> Every year is different.


Oh alright well hopefully this year they have more cuz it looks like there gonna be all kinds of 12"


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

I TOO SHOULD BE THERE WHIT THE D-ICE THIS YEAR !!!! :h5: :thumbsup:

got a few point i dont understand on the forme so if some of you guys could help me finishing 
filling up  that  register forme that would 
be real cool !!!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> Oh alright well hopefully this year they have more cuz it looks like there gonna be all kinds of 12"


I hope so...:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

78mc said:


> I hope so...:thumbsup:


When r u leaving,?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

not taking anything but I will be there


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> ill use that 20 to get him fucked up on Jager...have him picking up hookers on the strip in no time....


Lmao


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

78mc said:


> There has been a
> OG,Street & Mild
> OG & Custom
> OG,Street & Custom
> Every year is different.


 last year there were 19 12" bikes but they kept all in one category. So who knows we might get lumped together again this year


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> ill use that 20 to get him fucked up on Jager...have him picking up hookers on the strip in no time....


 lmao


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Maybe ill have one drink maybe


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> Maybe ill have one drink maybe


Ha... the famous last words of every person who has ever gotten drunk


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> I TOO SHOULD BE THERE WHIT THE D-ICE THIS YEAR !!!! :h5: :thumbsup:
> 
> got a few point i dont understand on the forme so if some of you guys could help me finishing
> filling up that register forme that would
> be real cool !!!!


What do you need help with jeff?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Great topic


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Ha... the famous last words of every person who has ever gotten drunk


Lmao we are all gonna wait and see if mike drinks now


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> When r u leaving,?


. 
I'm leaving most likely Friday..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

96tein said:


> last year there were 19 12" bikes but they kept all in one category. So who knows we might get lumped together again this year


:thumbsdown:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

78mc said:


> :thumbsdown:


X12
We should get at the judges to see if they wanna have more categories


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Lmao we are all gonna wait and see if mike drinks now


Well I did have a corona one time but I didnt like the taste


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ill get you a drink that you wont taste a thing


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> Well I did have a corona one time but I didnt like the taste


Sounds like Mike wants to drink some ever clear and Dr.pepper....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wego


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> X12
> We should get at the judges to see if they wanna have more categories


Just going to have wait to see what happens??


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Sounds like Mike wants to drink some ever clear and Dr.pepper....


not really i never really had the need for that crap lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

so who ya think is going to take bike of the year this year


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> so who ya think is going to take bike of the year this year


DEPENDS WHO SHOWS UP OR QUALIFIES..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

True mostly the ones the qualifies huh


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Right now from who has qualified i am going with (in no order)
Cruel and unusual punishment
Predator
Carebear.

After vegas though that will change big time because we got whoever qualifies there and then the el paaso tx show. Going to be tough year


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

How many shows ware there


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Texas in november 
New mexico
Mesa az
New mexico again
Fresno ca.
El paso tx.


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

INKEDUP said:


> Oh alright well hopefully this year they have more cuz it looks like there gonna be all kinds of 12"


 I've only seen them have two categories one year. I think it was street, and radical. my son took 1st street. Its time to have all categories for 12in bikes.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

My95Fleety said:


> I've only seen them have two categories one year. I think it was street, and radical. my son took 1st street. Its time to have all categories for 12in bikes.


Yup!!! I'm busting out with a 12" mild


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

going to qualify in new mexico TTT MY CATAGORY GOING TO BE TOUGH BUT TOP 3 IS WHAT I WANT TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

just got my room on fremont st see yall out there thursday


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:h5:


CE 707 said:


> just got my room on fremont st see yall out there thursday


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> going to qualify in new mexico TTT MY CATAGORY GOING TO BE TOUGH BUT TOP 3 IS WHAT I WANT TTT


Good luck man.. just try and brib those judges down there and u good


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

will b there!latins finest c.c./b.c.~T~T~T~


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> just got my room on fremont st see yall out there thursday


So you like paying full price for motels lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I love paying full price lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> So you like paying full price for motels lol


you didnt reply when i asked about rooms so i got one before they sell out in the area an my.lady got it for me lol ima start my partying thursday lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Good luck man.. just try and brib those judges down there and u good


Ya will see


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

if ya can save me a spot ...


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Good luck man.. just try and brib those judges down there and u good


 You think this bribe is a good start ?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> You think this bribe is a good start ?


badass murals


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WHAT ABOUT THIS BRIBE? U DONT THINK


mandoemex said:


> You think this bribe is a good start ?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I'll be taking my sons peddle car and finishing assembling another customers peddle car I'm sure hes taking to vegas


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> I'll be taking my sons peddle car and finishing assembling another customers peddle car I'm sure hes taking to vegas:h5:


:h5:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> I'll be taking my sons peddle car and finishing assembling another customers peddle car I'm sure hes taking to vegas


On top pedal car where did the side mirrors come from?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> You think this bribe is a good start ?


Nice... but an extra 50 to the judges won't hurt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

KRAZY KUTTING order While there still HOT HOT HOT


Justin-Az said:


> On top pedal car where did the side mirrors come from?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> KRAZY KUTTING order While there still HOT HOT HOT


How much are they Zek?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

pm sent


Justin-Az said:


> How much are they Zek?


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

*TOVAR'S* will be attending


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looks like ill be there sat morning that weekend leaving sac friday night


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

GT VENTURA going in full force! 
1.yolo
2.tigger
3.green with envy 
4.enemy in target 
5 minie mouse bombita 
6.princess unique II 
7.royol desire
8.trike
9.maybe a 12" 
10.maybe a 12" 
11.maybe a 20"


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> GT VENTURA going in full force!
> 1.yolo
> 2.tigger
> 3.green with envy
> ...


East la
12.gt edition
13. Lil sis bike
14. Maybe new bike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

if i dont get indoors im fine with being outdoors ...... besides being indoors dose not make you win at the show are having lights its how u show ur bike by the detail u have done to it ....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> if i dont get indoors im fine with being outdoors ...... besides being indoors dose not make you win at the show are having lights its how u show ur bike by the detail u have done to it ....


 Plus that shit gets crowded as fuck.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

2 out of the 3 top bikes were out side


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> 2 out of the 3 top bikes were out side


yup sugar rush and hellboy ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

to me I think indoor is cool but outside u can really get a chance to see the creativity in one another work. but ac is good aswell TTT


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone taking a 12inch bike to vegas go in the 12inch bike thread and add to the 12inch bike roll call. we need categories of our own in 12inch. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/144225-post-12-smaller-bikes-parts-147.html

this is the list so far:
1. Lil Felix 12inch Lil Tiger
2. Lil Johnny's "EL EJEMPLO" 12inch lil Tiger
3. Baby Step's
4. Bubbles
5 hellboy
6. lil Tigress
7. Angel baby 
8. 51/50
9. Lil La Reina


----------



## Predator1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Predator will be in house, hope to meet all you guys


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Predator1 said:


> Predator will be in house, hope to meet all you guys


See you there Bro! Any sneek pics of ur bike?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Predator1 said:


> Predator will be in house, hope to meet all you guys


:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

My95Fleety said:


> Anyone taking a 12inch bike to vegas go in the 12inch bike thread and add to the 12inch bike roll call. we need categories of our own in 12inch.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/144225-post-12-smaller-bikes-parts-147.html
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Don't know anyone here but justdeez lol see you there


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

84 BLAZER said:


> Don't know anyone here but justdeez lol see you there



where yall gonna stay at?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> where yall gonna stay at?


what day you going


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

On Freemont but don't know which hotel wife don't tell me shit I just pay


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

R0L0 said:


> not taking anything but I will be there


 :wave: see you there homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump...


----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

chicano's obsession will be there, with new display and parts


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Omobc said:


> View attachment 686117
> chicano's obsession will be there, with new display and parts


:thumbsup:
Good meeting you last night bro. See you in Vegas...


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> where yall gonna stay at?


Danny!!!! How we getting wristbands dammit?! I need 2. Who is gonna sell me some on Friday morning?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

toyshopcustoms said:


> babe!!!! How we getting wristbands dammit?! I need 2. Who is gonna sell me some on Friday morning?


you can get them at the booth friday morning during setup


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

there probly going to be a lot


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

cone_weezy said:


> you can get them at the booth friday morning during setup


Lmao. I'll pay you back for that one. Danny and I will be giving away free parts all weekend. Must provide one good looking single girl to be eligible. Must be 18 years old for me....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Lmao. I'll pay you back for that one. Danny and I aren't sleeping together anymore.


tha fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> tha fuck is wrong with you?


I have emotional problems, clearly. Who am I getting my wristbands from?!?? Spectator problems.....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

toyshopcustoms said:


> I have emotional problems, clearly. Who am I getting my wristbands from?!?? Spectator problems.....


They sell them on set up day fool!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> They sell them on set up day fool!


What they go for at the door


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> What they go for at the door


They used to be 20


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pm sent


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Last year they were selling em at the door for same price 40 bucks


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Fuck that ill just enter a bike an get 3 for $10 for more


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

toyshopcustoms said:


> They used to be 20


 inflasion lol


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> Fuck that ill just enter a bike an get 3 for $10 for more


Bring 2 bikes, I'll pay for the second.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

You know that might be an idea let me see how I can work it my clubs driving an im flying


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

toyshopcustoms said:


> They used to be 20


yeah used to be... remember u been m.i.a for awhile lol when i went they were like 35 or 40 for wristband


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

cone_weezy said:


> yeah used to be... remember u been m.i.a for awhile lol when i went they were like 35 or 40 for wristband


Yeah, I was lost for a while.... Haven't been back since I last showed in 2008.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :wave: see you there homie



Right on Vic I will see you there bro..


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Takeing my og Stingray


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Yeah, I was lost for a while.... Haven't been back since I last showed in 2008.


I remeber that show it was a good show I partyed hard that weekend


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> Right on Vic I will see you there bro..


Sup brotha what bikes you taking


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Sup brotha what bikes you taking


whats good E, Im not taking any.. just going to have fun! But might have to take Riddler just to save money on the Entry!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> whats good E, Im not taking any.. just going to have fun! But might have to take Riddler just to save money on the Entry!


If you do let me know if u take the trailer ill pitch in on gas an take little Es bike an storm bike


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> If you do let me know if u take the trailer ill pitch in on gas an take little Es bike an storm bike


I will let u know bro. I might just throw Riddler in the back of the Denali no display lol..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> I will let u know bro. I might just throw Riddler in the back of the Denali no display lol..


Cool cool i wasnt trying to take anything but will see what happens


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Cool cool i wasnt trying to take anything but will see what happens


Im really not trying to either just wanna go chill..


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> Im really not trying to either just wanna go chill..


Same here i registered was gonna sell bands for gas money home take no bikes, but i guess i will take it anyways fuck it


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> Same here i registered was gonna sell bands for gas money home take no bikes, but i guess i will take it anyways fuck it


If ya dont wanna take ur bikes u can take baby x lol


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ALL YALL SOME LIARS YOU ALL ARE GUNNA TAKE YOUR BIKES AND ENJOY IT...LOL


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol to be honest i dont want to take the bikes without the kids but them dam ristband are expensive


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

should I go to el paso tx and qualify "ITS A WRAP"?????


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

whos the comp for boty?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> should I go to el paso tx and qualify "ITS A WRAP"?????


Fuck yeah bro, would love to see it in person.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> should I go to el paso tx and qualify "ITS A WRAP"?????


I was telling people theres always el paso an you out that way you put alot work an time into your bike i think you deserve to give your self the chance to try i,would like to see your bike in vegas myself


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> should I go to el paso tx and qualify "ITS A WRAP"?????


HELL YEAH YOU SHOULD...!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> whos the comp for boty?


Venom is your only major comp right now


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

I dunno if it has enough to win boty? I would like to win so me and my soon have titles


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> I dunno if it has enough to win boty? I would like to win so me and my soon have titles


You wont knpw if you dont try bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

true. I guess I can do some last minute stuff. I have hotstuff in my city


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

maybe qualify one luv too and mess up everyones plans lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Cant wait


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Bring that bike to lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> maybe qualify one luv too and mess up everyones plans lol


Fuck it lol not often you see family members go for a tittle


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ill see whats up for el paso show


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

VENOM's got some more surprises for Vegas...Hope to see everyone out there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

VENOM89 said:


> VENOM's got some more surprises for Vegas...Hope to see everyone out there


Cant wait love that bike


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

VENOM89 said:


> VENOM's got some more surprises for Vegas...Hope to see everyone out there


:drama::drama::drama::thumbsup:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Ohhh this topic just got spicy..... John, don't threaten then not come out, I wanna see that bike myself.


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> ill see whats up for el paso show


Bring it down would love to see that bad ass bike over here.Bring the car too.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im out this year. no time to go qualify. ill let yall win it this year


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> maybe qualify one luv too and mess up everyones plans lol


Now that would be one for the history books. Eitger way if you make it with bikes or not to vegas be cool if ya made it.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> im out this year. no time to go qualify. ill let yall win it this year


Damn..... He will "let" you guys win this year. 
I wanted to see that bike too dammit. Vegas will still be fun.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

If I had a show within 16 hours of my house, I'd be at it, qualify and be at Vegas every year. I would've never retired. Still can't believe there is no Dallas or Houston show.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

toyshopcustoms said:


> If I had a show within 16 hours of my house, I'd be at it, qualify and be at Vegas every year. I would've never retired. Still can't believe there is no Dallas or Houston show.


 ive got kids in college now. priorities first


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Damn..... He will "let" you guys win this year.
> I wanted to see that bike too dammit. Vegas will still be fun.


 yes I said LET LOL


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dnt forget CRUEL & Unusual PUNISHMENT out of Texas too!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> ive got kids in college now. priorities first


That aint cheap


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Again, aint showing shit, got a car on the way to being worked on and other shit to deal with


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

So who's not showing In Vegas? Roll call


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

INKEDUP said:


> So who's not showing In Vegas? Roll call


Fallen Angel 20" radical


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> So who's not showing In Vegas? Roll call


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

So to everyone not going that has qualified i ask why.?
Why qualify and not show up to the big show.? 
I mean i ain't in top 3 but I'm still going. Just wondering i guess


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> So to everyone not going that has qualified i ask why.?
> Why qualify and not show up to the big show.?
> I mean i ain't in top 3 but I'm still going. Just wondering i guess


You want to,sell a ristband


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> You want to,sell a ristband


Im buying all extra wristbands, already called it.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

96tein said:


> So to everyone not going that has qualified i ask why.?
> Why qualify and not show up to the big show.?
> I mean i ain't in top 3 but I'm still going. Just wondering i guess


guess some people spent their. money on upgrades and went broke lol


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

cone_weezy said:


> guess some people spent their. money on sex changes(like me) and went broke lol


Gotcha back!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Gotcha back!


asshole lol i excpected a better comeback not bad lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Im buying all extra wristbands, already called it.


Lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

cone_weezy said:


> asshole lol i excpected a better comeback not bad lol


 to many jokes can rise from this comment /\	I'll be nice and leve it alone lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> You want to,sell a ristband


I only pre registered hellboy, thinking of taking lil tigress and try paying at door, if i can i will have a couple extra bands for sure. Do we get two or three bands per entry i can't remember. If three then i won't take tigress


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> I only pre registered hellboy, thinking of taking lil tigress and try paying at door, if i can i will have a couple extra bands for sure. Do we get two or three bands per entry i can't remember. If three then i won't take tigress


The year I took clown and sugar rush I got 6 wristbans ..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> I only pre registered hellboy, thinking of taking lil tigress and try paying at door, if i can i will have a couple extra bands for sure. Do we get two or three bands per entry i can't remember. If three then i won't take tigress


3 per entry


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Count me out I'm not gonna make it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Count me out I'm not gonna make it


So your not gonna make it at all I need my party buddy there


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I thought I was gonna go halfs on a motel but not anymore, so I ain't gonna go


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Ill be there not taking anything all toys under rehab but will be on deck with flyers for our 3rd annual b&p show in march.. UNIQUES IE


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Yeah I thought I was gonna go halfs on a motel but not anymore, so I ain't gonna go


Man, I thought you were staying at a $20 a night flea motel... Wth


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Man, I thought you were staying at a $20 a night flea motel... Wth


Lmao at this point i would lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> So your not gonna make it at all I need my party buddy there


Have him stay with u lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> Have him stay with u lol


Will see whos going to stay with me I know atleast 3 of my members are staying but still not a 100%


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Lol


What happen


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

does anyone know how much is the pre reg fee for bikes and when is the deadlines


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> What happen


What the heck?! I didn't write that on this topic!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

charlieshowtime said:


> does anyone know how much is the pre reg fee for bikes and when is the deadlines


Go to lowridermagazine.com


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

40 more days


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> 40 more days till strip clubs


Yup yup


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yup yup


Hell yeah


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yup yup


I'm down. Just let me know where and when.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

toyshopcustoms said:


> I'm down. Just let me know where and when.


10-4


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

any one going to the show in EL PASO ?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nope next stop for team cali is vegas


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> any one going to the show in EL PASO ?


 just the texas guys


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

So who will take the title team cali or team texas


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> So who will take the title team cali or team texas


cali of course i see venom winning the title and predator taking sec or 3rd


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> cali of course i see venom winning the title and predator taking sec or 3rd


Yup


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> cali of course i see venom winning the title and predator taking sec or 3rd


Nope. Tonyo gonna show up and steal all the trophies with a new bike that is covered in murals and parts that look like his wife


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Any east coasters want to drive together?!?!?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> Nope. Tonyo gonna show up and steal all the trophies with a new bike that is covered in murals and parts that look like his wife


Omg! I'm lmao. You're wrong Danny


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

When's the preregistration deadline?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

i,ll be there for sure this year whit the bike if they select me for sure !!! :h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> View attachment 712105
> i,ll be there for sure this year whit the bike if they select me for sure !!! :h5:


see u there bro


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

Do any of you know how long before the event your supose to get a answer ?? :dunno:
it change alot of thing in my planing & if i could get there in time if i,m
selected !!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

D-ice69 said:


> Do any of you know how long before the event your supose to get a answer ?? :dunno:
> it change alot of thing in my planing & if i could get there in time if i,m
> selected !!!


You're always selected. Just depends indoor or outdoor. Can't wait to see this bike man! All those REAL D twist parts!!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

after 2 weeks of hard work new frame and lots of changes ready the show DIA DE LOS MUERTOS 2


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :h5:


:h5:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> after 2 weeks of hard work new frame and lots of changes ready the show DIA DE LOS MUERTOS 2


Looks pretty good!!! Lookin forward to spend some time admiring this bike


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

INKEDUP said:


> Looks pretty good!!! Lookin forward to spend some time admiring this bike


see you there


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

The homie going to kill it. TTT cant eait to see


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> Do any of you know how long before the event your supose to get a answer ?? :dunno:
> it change alot of thing in my planing & if i could get there in time if i,m
> selected !!!


I called them for you buddy. Youre in! See you there.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> see you there


Hay nos vemos loko...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> I called them for you buddy. Youre in! See you there.


CAN YOU CALL THEM FOR ME TO..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> CAN YOU CALL THEM FOR ME TO..


lol. if i would have known an hour ago! she left the office and isnt coming back tomorrow.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> I called them for you buddy. Youre in! See you there.


Uh wait we can call in already.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Finally sent out my pre reg. Now just have to finish sending parts out, to be able to get everything back in time. See you guys out there.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

96tein said:


> Uh wait we can call in already.


i just called in a special favor. Jeff is coming all the way from montreal, and he cant wait till the last minute to find out if he's been accepted to the show.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i just called in a special favor. Jeff is coming all the way from montreal, and he cant wait till the last minute to find out if he's been accepted to the show.


 i know i can't wait to see his bike finally.


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

can you send a pre-reg with pics of a bike not put together yet? thanks.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Thinking of taking here to Vegas


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> Thinking of taking here to Vegas
> View attachment 716786


JUST TAKE IT BRO WITH THE WHOLE DISPLAY AND QUIT PLAYIN...WAS UP ROBERT..


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

azteca de oro said:


> Thinking of taking here to Vegas
> View attachment 716786


Bro u have to take it. I heard da lineup out there is gonna be sick. I heard Elite is gonna put it down in vegas.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> Thinking of taking here to Vegas
> View attachment 716786


just take it you were top 3 in fresno by not going to vegas you just mess up some body else chance on winning top 3 in fresno lol


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> Bro u have to take it. I heard da lineup out there is gonna be sick. I heard Elite is gonna put it down in vegas.


:thumbsup:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> any one going to the show in EL PASO ?


Nice metting you Alex here in El PasoTx la bicy salio bien chingona.Dia de los Muertos 2 new frame bad ass.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

regalicious said:


> Nice metting you Alex here in El PasoTx la bicy salio bien chingona.Dia de los Muertos 2 new frame bad ass.


:wave: Alex is my brother and yes and new frame all done in 2 weeks lets see what he can do and your bike looks bad ass to homie made this trip to bring the 58 that won best OG last year you know the game homie


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

No vegas for 51/50 this year next year for sure


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> I called them for you buddy. Youre in! See you there.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

2 WEEKS OF HARD WORK ..... NEXT STOP VEGAS SUPER SHOW LETS SEE WHAT WE CAN DO


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

If u did that in two weeks cant wait to see wat u do in 4 see u in vegas vic


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> If u did that Girl in two weeks cant wait to see wat u do in 4 see u in vegas vic


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> If u did that in two weeks cant wait to see wat u do in 4 see u in vegas vic


gracias carnal nos vemos en vegas


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Aww gt edition not going to be there


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 2 WEEKS OF HARD WORK ..... NEXT STOP VEGAS SUPER SHOW LETS SEE WHAT WE CAN DO










:thumbsup:nice frame


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:nice frame


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Doin everything i can to be ready for vegas


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

mine is just getting dusty till vegas lol


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Mine is barely getting the sheet metal cut


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Working on a new display.


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/testrada_46/media/null_zps6c801f21.jpg.htmlGETTING CLOSE


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

I sent out my preregistrations on friday


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Mine fell off the shelf in storage =/ fml


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Thats wat happen when u dont leave it here at my place ware its safe....


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

bring some kandy and flakes too vegas with me


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Honor Roll will not be there this year. Getting some upgrades for next year.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

David Cervantes said:


> :worship::worship::worship:


:thumbsup:


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg (Jun 15, 2013)

Me N Just Clowning will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

I will officialy be in vegas this year. hit me up.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> I will officialy be in vegas this year. hit me up.


What you bringing with you.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

96tein said:


> What you bringing with you.


me and a lot of coronas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

96tein said:


> What you bringing with you.


going to see who will take second place next year


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> going to see who will take second place next year


well save a corona for me, you bringing the bikes out next year..?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Less then 3 weeks away... hno:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Noteven close to been ready!:/


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> Noteven close to been ready!:/


X2


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

EVIL91 said:


> X2


Lol ur way ahead of me


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

96tein said:


> well save a corona for me, you bringing the bikes out next year..?


yes sir. "ITS A WRAP"


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> yes sir. "ITS A WRAP"


Cool can't wait to see it in person. See you in a few weeks g


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

im ready just waiting


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Well I'm out looks like torrez will be my vegas. Can't afford tires/gas/food and hotel.
Tires showing wires not even trying to get stranded. An i hear some bikes that already beat me will be at torrez so thats a wrap good year for me.

Good luck everyone that is going drive/fly safe post lots of pics.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Didnt u prereg already


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> Didnt u prereg already


Yup i think both bikes i can't remember


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> im ready just waiting


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Who has an extra pre reg ?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tien


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Why u always wait to the last minute lol


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> Why u always wait to the last minute lol


Because that's just Noah...:buttkick:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :h5:


ready for Vegas ? :wave:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :h5:


We ready bro


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

EVIL91 said:


> We ready bro


:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

mr.chop top good talking to you bro


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> ready for Vegas ? :wave:


Simon carnal y ustedes lla estan listos


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> mr.chop top good talking to you bro


Same here bro see u in vegas bike was looking good like always


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Same here bro see u in vegas bike was looking good like always


oh stop it  lol 

thanks bro see u there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Simon carnal y ustedes lla estan lisVegas QUOTE]
> It was good to see u out there bro congrats on the win see u in vegas


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Confirmation letters might start sending out tomorrow!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Yup im glad I made it in ...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Simon carnal y ustedes lla estan listos


ya casi


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> Confirmation letters might start sending out tomorrow!


Nice I waiting for mine


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Mr.Chop Top said:
> 
> 
> > Simon carnal y ustedes lla estan lisVegas QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks like I might not be going. Gov't shut down.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

What does that mean?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> What does that mean?


Means if you work for the fed gov't you are not working tell they get a budget.. No pay check $$$


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

78mc said:


> Means if you work for the fed gov't you are not working tell they get a budget.. No pay check $$$


That fucken sucks big time


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

EVIL91 said:


> That fucken sucks big time


Yeah it does.. The son was looking forward to showing his bike..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear bro hope it gets fixed soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hope all turns out good for u and ur fam 78mc


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

78mc said:


> Means if you work for the fed gov't you are not working tell they get a budget.. No pay check $$$


Damn mike I'm sorry about that!
Hope they get the problem fixed soon! Gotta see u out there


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks guys... I'll be ok. I have my son & health. That's all I need in life.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

for those that are going for sure lets try to get a team cali line up indoor our outdoor


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> for those that are going for sure lets try to get a team cali line up indoor our outdoor


Yeah, I'll be there in the lineup. Save me a spot!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

are u bringing a bike lol


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

My check got cashed!!!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

ill be out there. can i be part of the team cali?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> are u bringing a bike lol


Ughhhhhhh no lol maybe a unicycle...


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

any one get there confirmation yet?


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> any one get there confirmation yet?


Nope


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Uniques will be in the casa


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> any one get there confirmation yet?


Not yet


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Uniques will be in the casa


 sup bro I ment to text u back but my phone broke ive been out of a phone


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

:around:hno::x:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> :around:hno::x:


Damn, going ol school painting with that brush.....


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Damn, going ol school painting with that brush.....


 LOL :rofl:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


>


Ttt


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I rather be out doors 80 bucks for power not worth it....


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

just got my confirmation, Heartbreaker will be indoors


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> any one get there confirmation yet?


not yet still waiting?:dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i got outdoors cool i dont need to pay for power.....lol


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Got mine today outdoors hope to meet some of yall


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

See you there I got outdoors!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

My son got indoors.. Gov't better a budget so I could go back to work. Or no Vegas.. FML


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Am still.waiting on mian


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

3 outdoors and Lil Las Vegas indoor


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

we all taking group pics again by the semi??


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Am still.waiting on mian


x2


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

EVIL91 said:


> x2


Maybe cuz they in Cali so it's a day faster


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Im down


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm down


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

If anyone wants to sell there registration or extra wristbands let me know I need four more wristbands


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I need a ristband to


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

hno:hno::inout::inout:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

i need two wristbands... if anyone is selling extras


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Well here it is less then a week away still no confermation. On my registration, yet i am seeing people that barely sent out two weeks ago getting indoors and what not. Reasons like this make me wonder how such a well un organized giant such as lrm is still in business. 
They lost my support thats for sure


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Yall ready its going to be fun cant wait to see the homies ....


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

When do outdoors set up friday or Saturday just wondering because it says parking only fir Friday just wondering


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Got a indoor pre reg 50 bucks with one wristband


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

84 BLAZER said:


> When do outdoors set up friday or Saturday just wondering because it says parking only fir Friday just wondering


Friday after 4 or Saturday all day long


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Mya monster will be out doors


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> Friday after 4 or Saturday all day long


X2


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Mya monster will be out doors


x2


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Mya monster will be out doors


The paint jobs look better outside!


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

TTTuffin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

bullet one said:


> Got a indoor pre reg 50 bucks with one wristband


Sell it to noah


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks like we are all outdoorz cool


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Looking for a out door pre reg spot


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

I need two wrist bands to get in?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I need one also


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Does anybody have a pair of 12" chrome fenders for sale?? Need em for vegas


----------



## 79bonnieon3 (Mar 20, 2008)

I will be reppin for my LOW4LIFE Louisiana chapter


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Good luck everyone showing out there this weekend have a safe drive flight whatever. Post pics


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone selling parts or frames at the show?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Ready for vegas :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Anyone selling parts or frames at the show?


Ill have a banana seat henry did for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> Ready for vegas :thumbsup:


oh so now ur going


----------



## MKR (Mar 18, 2012)

Good luck to everyone going out there!


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Anybody interested on a system box? It's wrapped. On blue suede and I also got a pair of 144 20" fan rims...I got a semi 20" frame pm me if interested
Got a radical frame as well


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

INKEDUP said:


> Anybody interested on a system box? It's wrapped. On blue suede and I also got a pair of 144 20" fan rims...I got a semi 20" frame pm me if interested
> Got a radical frame as well


Pics of frames,?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> Pics of frames,?


X2


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Text me and ill sen u pics 8053588562


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Got a indoor pre reg $45 with one wristband


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Display is painted. Just letting it dry.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

78mc said:


> View attachment 803994
> 
> Display is painted. Just letting it dry.


R u going loko


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> R u going loko


Yeah.. Balling on a budget.. LOL!!:rofl:


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

Post a pic of banana seat


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

$moneymike$ said:


> Post a pic of banana seat


I had a post a month or 2 ago about selling my display and there is a pic of it...if not ill be at my bike all sunday and i can show you the seat if your interested...its in perfect condition


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

No body looking for a indoor pre reg best offer takes


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

78mc said:


> Yeah.. Balling on a budget.. LOL!!:rofl:


Baller


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

I need a wrist band? ??? Pm plz or text me (626-820-3563 if you need a head light I have two forsale?


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

bullet one said:


> Got a indoor pre reg 50 bucks with one wristband


Sell me the wristband homies?


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

NICE GOT TO MEET SOME OF YA HOPE TO MEET MORE TOMORROW OR LATER SEE YA SOON IF THERE A PRTY LMK IM TRYING HAVE A GOOD TIME...


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

mexhika said:


> Sell me the wristband homies?


How many u need


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

mr.casper said:


> NICE GOT TO MEET SOME OF YA HOPE TO MEET MORE TOMORROW OR LATER SEE YA SOON IF THERE A PRTY LMK IM TRYING HAVE A GOOD TIME...


Gla u made it nice meeting u bro see u tomorrow


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

mr.casper said:


> NICE GOT TO MEET SOME OF YA HOPE TO MEET MORE TOMORROW OR LATER SEE YA SOON IF THERE A PRTY LMK IM TRYING HAVE A GOOD TIME...


Give me a call bro if your not busy tonight or I will see you tomorrow


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EVIL91 said:


> View attachment 808210
> View attachment 808210
> View attachment 808210
> 
> View attachment 808210


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

EVIL KIDS READY


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks again for lil yogis stuff we like


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

mr.casper said:


> NICE GOT TO MEET SOME OF YA HOPE TO MEET MORE TOMORROW OR LATER SEE YA SOON IF THERE A PRTY LMK IM TRYING HAVE A GOOD TIME...


Nice to meet you too bro.. See you tomorrow..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Post some pics


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

bullet one said:


> How many u need[/QUOTE I got it already thanks tho


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Indoor pre reg $30 bucks


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

bullet one said:


> Indoor pre reg $30 bucks


Mmmm wish I would of know a few days ago


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Good meeting you choptop pedal cars are hard homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

good luck to everyone and i wish safe travels there and back for everyone as well. Wish I coulda made it this year now that I'm home again but, with just getting home too much to do. maybe/hopefully next year.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Great show


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

post more pics of the show


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

My son with his new club LegionS


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

78mc said:


> View attachment 810937
> 
> My son with his new club LegionS


Looking good out there!!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

clean bicycle


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Let me give credit to the people that took this pics..Like Noah!!..I got them from Facebook not my pictures


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Trike of the year 2013


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

looks like it was a great show:thumbsup:


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Did venom get boty?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Venom boty


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

REC said:


> Let me give credit to the people that took this pics..Like Noah!!..I got them from Facebook not my pictures


One sik bike,, BOTY well deserved


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Who placed in 20" semi class..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Lost Treasure Tricycle got 1st place in special interest. BUT YOU FUCKEN HATER THAT SPIT ON MY DISPLAY GLASS AFTER THE SHOW FUCK YOU, YOU FUCKEN PUNK NEXT TIME COME AND TALK TO ME FIRST YOU ASS HOLE.


----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

Vm0m0 said:


> Lost Treasure Tricycle got 1st place in special interest. BUT YOU FUCKEN HATER THAT SPIT ON MY DISPLAY GLASS AFTER THE SHOW FUCK YOU, YOU FUCKEN PUNK NEXT TIME COME AND TALK TO ME FIRST YOU ASS HOLE.


Congrats neri!! Lets go find that one hater, and fuck him up


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

REC said:


>


831


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Vm0m0 said:


> Lost Treasure Tricycle got 1st place in special interest. BUT YOU FUCKEN HATER THAT SPIT ON MY DISPLAY GLASS AFTER THE SHOW FUCK YOU, YOU FUCKEN PUNK NEXT TIME COME AND TALK TO ME FIRST YOU ASS HOLE.


congrats homie always doing your thing reping the club a big thanks to you nd your wife wer proud of you guys well at least thats how our bike chapter feels about you two...wasent able to make workd yestoday till 8 pm...nd who ever did that to my boys bike fuck you you fuckong chump cant fucking walk up to him nd tell him something you got no fucking respect pendejo..


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Vm0m0 said:


> Lost Treasure Tricycle got 1st place in special interest. BUT YOU FUCKEN HATER THAT SPIT ON MY DISPLAY GLASS AFTER THE SHOW FUCK YOU, YOU FUCKEN PUNK NEXT TIME COME AND TALK TO ME FIRST YOU ASS HOLE.


Hell yeah , good job homie representing, as for those haters who got no respect, karma is a bitch...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

MARINATE said:


> Good meeting you choptop pedal cars are hard homie


Nice meeting u to bro


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Had a great time!!! Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Vm0m0 said:


> Lost Treasure Tricycle got 1st place in special interest. BUT YOU FUCKEN HATER THAT SPIT ON MY DISPLAY GLASS AFTER THE SHOW FUCK YOU, YOU FUCKEN PUNK NEXT TIME COME AND TALK TO ME FIRST YOU ASS HOLE.


Good job man. Fuck them pussy what goes around comes around. Hope to show again with you soon. By the way this is Izzy from AZ


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> Lost Treasure Tricycle got 1st place in special interest. BUT YOU FUCKEN HATER THAT SPIT ON MY DISPLAY GLASS AFTER THE SHOW FUCK YOU, YOU FUCKEN PUNK NEXT TIME COME AND TALK TO ME FIRST YOU ASS HOLE.


I think it was someone who lost to you... Needless to say that was a bitch move.. It's not like your ride is junk. I think it's the baddest lil trike/special interest out there. You have took 1st in Vegas for the past 5 years. You must be doing something right.. If someone wants to knock you off the crown? They need to step up their game...
Much respect to you & your family Danny Boy...


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> Good job man. Fuck them pussy what goes around comes around. Hope to show again with you soon. By the way this is Izzy from AZ


what's up Izzy fuck those haters


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

78mc said:


> I think it was someone who lost to you... Needless to say that was a bitch move.. It's not like your ride is junk. I think it's the baddest lil trike/speci
> al interest out there. You have took 1st in Vegas for the past 5 years. You must be do
> their game...
> Much respect to you & your family Danny Boy...


 thanks Mikey. It OK Mikey fuck those haters I will be back next year you. Mother fucker


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

Vm0m0 said:


> Lost Treasure Tricycle got 1st place in special interest. BUT YOU FUCKEN HATER THAT SPIT ON MY DISPLAY GLASS AFTER THE SHOW FUCK YOU, YOU FUCKEN PUNK NEXT TIME COME AND TALK TO ME FIRST YOU ASS HOLE.


 its a bad ass little trike, congrats on the win. to bad people just cant take a loss and they gotta do scandoulous shit.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Sugar rush took 2nd place semi


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

where are the pics!!!!!???????????????? :dunno:


----------



## juanp66 (Jul 23, 2011)

More pics please !!!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

LEGIONS


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> its a bad ass little trike, congrats on the win. to bad people just cant take a loss and they gotta do scandoulous shit.


 thanks homie


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Vm0m0 said:


> thanks Mikey. It OK Mikey fuck those haters I will be back next year you. Mother fucker


Next year set up next to us. That shit won't happen...:guns:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

My son Orlando with his bike Baby Step's, 12" - 1st place


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Just so every one knows they will be having this show next year......


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

BEFORE THE SHOW GETTING READY


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

FENDERS ON THE CLOSER 1ST PLACE 20"STREET


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

1st PLACE STREET CUSTOM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This year I fucked up and showed up super late to the show. It was good to see the usual people there but I missed out on meeting some new ones. If all goes well I will be there next year with my lil tiger.


----------



## WD68_Revenge (Oct 3, 2013)

:drama:


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

was man of steel there this yr?


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

http://i1350.photobucket.com/albums...ECC416B-1269-000000CC3555E43F_zpse3ad3b1c.mp4


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Who got pedal cars 1,2,3


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Vm0m0 said:


> Lost Treasure Tricycle got 1st place in special interest. BUT YOU FUCKEN HATER THAT SPIT ON MY DISPLAY GLASS AFTER THE SHOW FUCK YOU, YOU FUCKEN PUNK NEXT TIME COME AND TALK TO ME FIRST YOU ASS HOLE.



Fucken haters!!!! Congrats on your win Danny. Just sucks haters care more for a pieceof plastic (trophy) and if they don’t win they go and spit on the winners’ property.I have never done it for a trophy just go and show of what I put together formy lil boy. If we win is just a bonus. All it matters that he has fun at theshows and at the end of the day he has a smile on his face. Way to be a fuckenman and show respect. Chavala!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Who got pedal cars 1,2,3


They had a pedal car class this year??


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wicked95 said:


> They had a pedal car class this year??


yes they had a pedal car class homie


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

I got second place radical and I didn't expect to win nothing bad ass show nonetheless


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

I just got back home from the super show and found out my 1st place plaque was stolen from me.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Vm0m0 said:


> I just got back home from the super show and found out my 1st place plaque was stolen from me.


What the fuck how


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Vm0m0 said:


> I just got back home from the super show and found out my 1st place plaque was stolen from me.


 sucks , if it helps ask someone who placed to give you the number of the makers of the plaque it should be in the back Iv order double specialty awards plaques example best paint I order one for my painter and I gave it to him also best engraving not anyone can order it if i remember you have to call them give them your name, the complany calls LRM to verify and ask for permission


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Vm0m0 said:


> I just got back home from the super show and found out my 1st place plaque was stolen from me.


Like I told you in my text earlier. Just put it on blast someone sooner or later is going to be showing it off. Then we would know who took it. Chicken shits have to steal what they did not earn!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

MYA MONSTER took first in pedal car


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it sucked that it started raining and got hella windy


----------



## WD68_Revenge (Oct 3, 2013)

People suck man! Keep your head up the haters will always hate!


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Vm0m0 said:


> I just got back home from the super show and found out my 1st place plaque was stolen from me.


Man that's bullshit I hope people find out who there are so they can get handle. Do you have a pic of what it look like?


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

Who placed in 20" mild custom


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> Man that's bullshit I hope people find out who there are so they can get handle. Do you have a pic of what it look like?


No..


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg (Jun 15, 2013)

26 in 3rd place congrats to all the winners:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> MYA MONSTER took first in pedal car


Well deserved! Badass PC!!


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

GT Juan_YOLO said:


> Who placed in 20" mild custom


Mando from Legions Bike Club 1st Place 20in. Mild


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> Well deserved! Badass PC!!


Thanks mr.luna it was nice seeing blue moon was looking bad ass


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

DIA DE LOS MUERTOS FROM TIJUANA MEXICO SECOND PLACE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> DIA DE LOS MUERTOS FROM TIJUANA MEXICO SECOND PLACE


bike looked good out there bro good job


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> DIA DE LOS MUERTOS FROM TIJUANA MEXICO SECOND PLACE









congrats carnales esta chingona


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow so , i ummmm just got my confermation in the mail. Lmfao


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

VENOM89 said:


> Mando from Legions Bike Club 1st Place 20in. Mild


Which bike is that? Is it the orange 1?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> bike looked good out there bro good job


:wave:



Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 815921
> congrats carnales esta chingona


GRACIAS CARNAL:h5:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SUGAR RUSH 2ND PLACE SEMI VEGAS SUPER SHOW


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> DIA DE LOS MUERTOS FROM TIJUANA MEXICO SECOND PLACE


Looking out Vegas congrats


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

1st place semi vegas super show


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> SUGAR RUSH 2ND PLACE SEMI VEGAS SUPER SHOW


One of my fav bikes... Simple an traditional


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> One of my fav bikes... Simple an traditional


thanks


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> Wow so , i ummmm just got my confermation in the mail. Lmfao


i could of said ur name and got all the wristbans lol


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> SUGAR RUSH 2ND PLACE SEMI VEGAS SUPER SHOW


congrats bro:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Who took 2nd place full n street 2o inch


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Who took 2nd place full n street 2o inch


How Did You Do Over There?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> 1st place semi vegas super show


Seems like that display was for another bike?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> How Did You Do Over There?


3rd place full bro. Idk i had 3tone powder coat,ingraving,chrome n gold ,new display,system on bike, over lays i jus want to see what up


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Seems like that display was for another bike?


 Aztec
De oro I think that's the name I remember that display from 2008 or something similar to it


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> i could of said ur name and got all the wristbans lol


no i knew saturday it was there so sold my stuff over the phone lol just funny i get the slip in mail after show


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


>


Lil Orlando looking good out there!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I know nobody asked but we took 2nd place 16" street.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

ripsta85 said:


> Aztec
> De oro I think that's the name I remember that display from 2008 or something similar to it


Thats a new display.. first time out


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

madrigalkustoms said:


> I know nobody asked but we took 2nd place 16" street.


:thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> 1st place semi vegas super show


 He also took 3rd best of show, best display, best engraving


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> 3rd place full bro. Idk i had 3tone powder coat,ingraving,chrome n gold ,new display,system on bike, over lays i jus want to see what up


Atleast you got something.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Sam took TOTY, best accesorys, and best paint


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

POISON 831 said:


> He also took 3rd best of show, best display, best engraving


Congrats.:thumbsup:


----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)

any one knw about the trikes?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> SUGAR RUSH 2ND PLACE SEMI VEGAS SUPER SHOW


:thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 815601


:thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

madrigalkustoms said:


> I know nobody asked but we took 2nd place 16" street.


That branch almost took out your bike then mine ate it with the wind


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LegionS and GOODTIMES


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> DIA DE LOS MUERTOS FROM TIJUANA MEXICO SECOND PLACE



:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

brn2hop said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Seems like that display was for another bike?


It is is for Azteca De Oro.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 817361
> 
> 
> LegionS and GOODTIMES


:thumbsup:


----------



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

POISON 831 said:


> He also took 3rd best of show, best display, best engraving


That display is bad ass


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> 1st place semi vegas super show


Right Click and Save..:nicoderm:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> bike looked good out there bro good job


I like the forks


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> I like the forks


same fork design as urs but u had ur first


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

David Cervantes said:


> :worship::worship::worship:


:wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> same fork design as urs but u had ur first


The exact same


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

I know baby steps took first on 12" full custom but which other two placed on that category?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

azteca de oro said:


> It is is for Azteca De Oro.


Are you bringing that bike back out? Or is it retired?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Are you bringing that bike back out? Or is it retired?


Is not retired.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

azteca de oro said:


> Is not retired.


Oh so your still gonna use that display for azteca de oro?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> Oh so your still gonna use that display for azteca de oro?


Yea I don't think he would have had that display made if he didn't intend on using it on that bike.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> SUGAR RUSH 2ND PLACE SEMI VEGAS SUPER SHOW


DAMN I GUESS IT'S TIME FOR THE SHOWS TO ADD A TRADITIONAL CLASS FOR BIKES, it seems like now they are putting traditional bikes with custom bikes. Not hating in the custom bikes because some are real nice but them some are getting too out of hand with the mods. CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yea I don't think he would have had that display made if he didn't intend on using it on that bike.


I thought it was in the process of being made a while ago, that's why I'm asking


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

azteca de oro said:


> Is not retired.


That's what I like to hear can't wait to see the bike on that display going to be doing real good at the show


----------



## WD68_Revenge (Oct 3, 2013)

Very sweet bike man! Congrats on the wins!!!! Quality all day!




SouthSideCustoms said:


> DIA DE LOS MUERTOS FROM TIJUANA MEXICO SECOND PLACE


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks homie


----------

